
Learn You a Haskell for Great Good - lrsjng
http://learnyouahaskell.com/chapters
======
masonic
(2008)

Many comments from past submissions over the years:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Learn%20You%20a%20Haskell%20fo...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Learn%20You%20a%20Haskell%20for%20Great%20Good&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

